# [SOLVED] no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr



## pappadp (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a wpn824 router. i can connect to my router (wireless) fine. I can connect to the internet fine (wired). I just had comcast installed yesterday. the modem they gave me is an rca dcm425. i want go wireless again but when i connect them together, I cannot connect to the internet. Can someone help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## pappadp (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

thks for the response. here ya go

1. Comcast

2. Netgear wpn824

3. rca and dcm425 

4. i'm trying to get my wireless connection back. I can connect fine when I am wired straight
from my laptop to the modem.

5. no encryption

6. xp home / service pack 3

7. Ie 7


* direct connect works
* disabled all encryption
* it will connect to the router
* no other computers

let me get me the other info...


----------



## pappadp (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\User>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
USER-218241B261<00> UNIQUE Registered
USER-218241B261<20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-218241b261
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-92-1F-51

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-71-78-D2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 07, 2008 4:08:05 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 08, 2008 4:08:05 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\User>


----------



## pappadp (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

that is when it is straight wired into the modem. do you need the info when it is connected to the router w/o the internet?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

Yep, we're trying to figure out the issue with the router, right? :smile: 

The IPCONFIG you posted shows you were connected to the router, that's not what you'd get connected directly to the modem.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## pappadp (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-218241b261
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-92-1F-51
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 08, 2008 10:45:53
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 09, 2008 10:45:53
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\User>



*---this is what i did right after your post


----------



## pappadp (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

John,
Right after I did what you told me to do, I went ahead and just pulled the plug ethernet cable from the computer to see if it would pick everything up and it did! It went to the router and then I went to the internet and it worked!

I (and definately my wife) thank you for your help. Now she can get online again upstairs!

Thank you again,

Duke


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: no internet using netgear wpn824 with comcast.....grrrrr*

Glad we could help. Sometimes a slap along side the head is all that's required. :grin:


----------

